# Betta Abbreviations



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've seen a lot of confusion about this so I hope it helps:

Tail Types:

VT = Veiltail

DT = Double tail

CT = Crown tail

DeT = Delta tail

HM = Halfmoon

HMPK = Halfmoon Plakat

HS = Halfsun

ST = Single tail

Color patterns:

BF = Butterfly


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I've always read DT as Delta and DBT as double :3


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Half sun? Picture?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868

It's in there somewhere 

How about super delta? I've always thought it was SD, that makes sense, doesn't it?

EDIT: and you forgot regular plakats (PK)


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Halfsun is my dream -w- waaaaaant


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Some that are still common but don't necessarily relate to bettas only:

WC = Water Change
LFS = Local Fish Store
LPS = Local Pet Store
BWE = Black Water Extract


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oh, and don't forget

IAL: Indian Almond Leaf


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Or DTHHMPK... Double tail half moon plakat (I've seen someone say it here before!)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes there's several different variations I just put the basic ones...anytime someone sees them mixed together they'll figure it out lol.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i've seen AQS = aquarium salt... somewhere. cant remember


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

sbd =?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Swim bladder disorder ^

FDB = Freeze dried bloodworms
BBS = Baby Brine Shrimp


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just thought I'd throw this in... NPT = natural planted tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MTS- Multiple tank syndrome... or Malaysian trumpet snail.
ADF- African dwarf frog.


----------

